
Show HN: Simple Webapp to Play with Open AI Transformer (Smaller Version) - holyash
https://lm.sprinkleai.com/
======
OkGoDoIt
I am impressed! Given the prompt “My startup”, it spit out:

1\. My startup, VentureGuru, tried to read these materials to provide its
clients with hints and insights that can identify strategies and efforts for
laid-back software investments. The first of these has been as follows:
startups focus on client satisfaction and creativity, and best practice is to
set your own goals when you write these recommendations. At Netflix's rate
site, Hip on Netflix I build a database that analyzes your product reviews and
then produces a 360-degree snapshot of your investment.

2\. My startup is made up of new people who are leading the digital consumer
techno-optimism for things like networks, litigation, automated invoice
processing, smart health automation, use of blockchain for VCs that have 15 or
20 people in Utah and other 40 or 50 different startups are starting to forego
the digital-first business model and are making incremental money downhill
from there and accepting donations instead.

3\. My startup admission states: BOTTOM: American Networks DOCSIS 28 15.5 -
DSL 10 40.25FLG 100 105.5SUS-US DOCSIS 28 16.5 - DSL 11 50F 300 145.5 The
larger network repeater is one of the smallest, with bitrate of 2 FPS higher
than a USB input like an HDS one,

2/3 were spot on, that’s amazing

------
avinium
I think HN might have killed it - I've been sitting at "waiting" for at least
10 minutes now :(

~~~
holyash
True, the requests spiked up significantly after I posted on HN. I'll try to
move it to floydhub (GPU) later today. Indeed very slow now :(

------
chatmasta
Input > We will do these things not because they are easy, but because they
are hard.

Output > We are guided not by our will, but by a capacity for self-reflection

That is amazing.

------
gk1
Been in the queue for >5 minutes now, still going. Wonder how much compute
this thing needs.

~~~
holyash
Sigh. It does seem take a very long time on vCPU. With single user it was
around 50 seconds but multiple request in a batch, its taking more than 3
minutes.

~~~
xiphias2
It would be fun to see the cached history with results for us who don't wanna
wait :)

~~~
holyash
Good idea, will try to implement it today.

------
spaceandthyme
I recommend trying JSON and code prompts.

------
jcims
This is a little creepy.

There's a link at the bottom of OP's page that points to a Collab notebook. I
started that and am tinkering around. It has a few modes like Q/A, Summarize
and Complete The Sentence. I of course go right for the jugular because that's
what we're interested in, here was my prompt:

We should build the border wall

Here's two sample outputs, which complete the above thought. It goes off the
rails a bit but I can imagine a 10x model would be at least a little better:

    
    
      Model prompt >>> We should build the border wall
      ======================================== SAMPLE 1 ========================================
       — and try to do the right things," Sanders said. "I don't think any one person on this 
      stage is going to stop that."
      
      Kathleen Murray, executive director of the American Immigration Lawyers Association, 
      said in a statement on Saturday that to "break the bipartisan agreement on a proposal 
      that would keep the American people protected from immigration, it was unfair and 
      disingenuous to try to pass that bill before many Americans could come to our country."
      
      "Today's vote provides the first major step towards ending DACA, and I applaud Secretary 
      Johnson for taking a leadership role in defending workers and families from this 
      devastating tragedy," Murray said. "This should be a moment for the American people, not 
      the Congress. President Obama must be asked: who was wrong with that dumb bill? When the 
      American people elected someone like House Speaker Paul Ryan and Sen. John McCain, who 
      were able to pass something smart as well, do the President have any standing to get 
      back to work in this country?"
    
      
      Model prompt >>> We should build the border wall
      ======================================== SAMPLE 2 ========================================
      . #GoVOT."
      
      He said he made the remarks when he was working with Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas, who said 
      that the federal government's willingness to provide funding for border security and 
      immigration arrests would reduce crime, particularly in Mexico.
      
      "We should build the border wall," Trump tweeted Tuesday. "#GoVOT."
      
      The President also said that, at a Fox News broadcast, he understood "a lot of the folks 
      who won't support funding the wall" after Trump refused to back a bipartisan package of 
      spending bills passed by the House last week.
      
      "And you know what, if we were both on the right side of history, and also we can be at 
      every single level we can be for, I mean, we all know the differences, but not the great 
      divide," Trump said, repeating that the United States "may or not want the budget to be 
      less comprehensive than we are, but we may not be willing to work hard, that's for 
      sure." "What we've always said is that if we both take the right approach, and stand on 
      the border and say 'Here's what we're doing into Mexico, over there, we're not going to 
      kill anybody, we're not going to steal anything,' we're going to build our wall," he 
      added.
      
      "Well if the Constitution says you can live and work here in this country, so can we, if 
      you're going to support it, and if absolutely you can't, why don't you build your own?" 
      he said. "We've got to get behind on it. We've got to get behind on it. Because for us, 
      it is the most beautiful thing to do. For us kids, we are blessed to be all of these 
      little country kids in here. But not on the borders. That we have to tell them. In fact, 
      it's amazing when they say 'You made us.' That's a great thing for America. It's 
      unbelievable," he said as the crowd cheered along with Trump.
      
      After Trump stated in his most recent tweets that the Republican Party cannot have a 
      "war on the people" because it has given up on the fight on immigration, one of the most 
      serious topics he brought up Tuesday was the size of the estimated 17.5 million 
      undocumented immigrants present in the U.S.

------
xmo
I have deployed a version running on GPU here: [http://text-gen.simon-
mo.com/](http://text-gen.simon-mo.com/)

~~~
52-6F-62
This is much faster, but I'm interested to compare the results with the
original.

Ex 1.

Input:

    
    
        Hello, how
    

Output:

1\. Hello, how does it work?"/ The question At the bottom of this post, I have
simplified the process: Christine mandated the

2\. Hello, how about a photographic tutorial on rootkit related features on
GunSpring . What are RGO Tutorials RGO does not present a limited list

3\. Hello, how did your body compare to those of seegiro? Techa: I used to
train me to perform gymnastics in my 20s…

\---

Ex 2.

Input:

    
    
        My dog is
    

Output:

1\. My dog is love So how will we arrange our weddings? ©
YouTube<|endoftext|>On January 9, 2015, McAfee's founder and CEO Mark Mc

2\. My dog is seriously struggling because of endless aluminum tubes and scrap
that go across her entire legs. Which is almost frustrating, which also makes
her attempting to walk on her

3\. My dog is just as merry as his lady's cuddles. He wanted to give it what
it was always wanted to give." Warren says. "Having spent

------
Bad_bad_robot
In yet another episode of AI inheriting racist ideas I present you:

"The Jewish problem": "The Jewish problem is that the solution : that Jewish
people must be eliminated by specific acts on behalf of the Palestinians or by
law on their behalf or by declaration of national"

"The evil blacks": "The evil blacks still surrounded American citizens,
including these people of color, for four decades. Well over 600 million of
them were imprisoned during that time." —Donald Trump"

It seems to like generating fake quotes

~~~
blue1379
> inheriting racist ideas

That is a fundamentally flawed concept. The ML simply learns from what is. The
concept of racism is in flux, what was ok yesterday is racist now, what was
racist yesterday is ok now, and it will shift again tomorrow. I won't even
start on the fact that different demographics across the globe have vastly
differing and often polar opposite views about racism.

The ability to accurately model the _what is_ is not a weakness of ML, it is
the strength. Do not blame ML for learning to accurately depict the real
world, no matter how uncomfortable it makes you.

------
amasad
I thought this wasn't released. Do you work at OpenAI?

~~~
gradys
A smaller model was released.

